# Two Brooms Joke



## Dove (Nov 9, 2005)

Two brooms were hanging in the closet and after a while they got to know  each other so well, they decided to get married.   One broom was, of course, the bride-broom, the other the groom-broom.  The bride broom looked very beautiful in her white dress. The groom-broom was handsome and suave in his tuxedo. The wedding was lovely.   After the wedding, at the wedding dinner, the bride-broom leaned over and said to the groom-broom, "I think I am going to have a littlewhisk-broom!!!"   "IMPOSSIBLE!!" said the groom-broom.   Are you ready for this?   Brace yourself; this is going to hurt.   Keep going on down.    WE HAVEN'T EVEN SWEPT TOGETHER!"   Oh for goodness sake, laugh or at least groan.  Life's too short not to enjoy - even this silly little cute AND clean joke!   Sounds to me like she's been "sweeping" around!!!!!!


----------



## licia (Nov 9, 2005)

That is cute!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

{GROOOAAN}
That was cute, Marge!!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

That's adorable Marge  thanks for sharing it.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 9, 2005)

So cute.
LOL!!!!


----------



## Dove (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## lindatooo (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm, soooooooo very glad you're back!


----------

